
John McAfee: The FBI Is Either Incompetent or Corrupt, Here's the Truth. - aniken
https://medium.com/@robloggia/john-mcafee-the-fbi-is-either-incompetent-or-corrupt-in-dealing-with-hillarys-emails-76cbd00fd676#.55ktm1pb1
======
234dd57d2c8db
If you read into why the recent case against Hillary was reopened, one big
reason was because field agents were resigning and there was practically a
mutiny inside the FBI.

I think it's unfair to say "the FBI" is corrupt, because there were a number
of agents who did honest and diligent work to ensure the case was investigated
properly. There is/was a significant number of very skilled agents working the
case who were/are blocked by people way above their pay grade from performing
a proper investigation.

Those people need to be held responsible personally, and the FBI needs to
perform a proper investigation without being told to halt their investigation
by bureaucrats in the department of justice.

